# 1951 Hearse



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

All this hearse talk got me browsing craigslist. This one in Modesto looks like good hot rod material to me. I showed it to my wife and she said I could bring the 2 of them home but she would put me in the back in a reclining position, but not in a good way. So... passing it on to any hot rodders out there.

1951 Cadillac Superior-Miller hearse 2 car Package Deal - $3500

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-01-23, 5:00PM PST

Superior runs-stops-shifts-needs full resto. Nice running Oem 331 engine-3 speed tranny-non oem bench seat-rust in floor pans-doors open/close fine-good glass less left rear quarter/pass dr.Dented drivers-right rear door-right front fender-hood-solid left front and rear fenders-rear door-right passenger door. fender skirts are included.

Miller is a parts car with oem cadillac engine/3 speed tranny out of the car but included. Solid/nice front clip-hood-doors-rear fenders-front-rear bumpers-some rot in rockers-front doors drop when opening from rot around the door pillar posts. Has divider behind seat with window, with a cabinet behind the divider. Exterior trim is stashed in the back-non oem rims-glass is missing on the back door and left side. 2 great classic/rare 86 series Cadillacs for the price of one. Bill of sale only.

Jeff 209 595-5152 Cadillac Lasalle Club 1985-2008. Cars are located 15 miles from Turlock.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That could be one sweet a** ride for sure.
You wouldn't see many of these in my area.


----------

